# looking for offshore crew this weekend 7/3 - 7/6



## salty hook (Jun 19, 2014)

Looking for offshore crew this weekend, nice weather, calm seas, just need help with fuel, ice, bait, etc. Going for dolphin, ling, wahoo, king, grouper and anything else to bend a rod. Text 832 646 9769 for details!!


----------

